# ---------------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm terribly scared. So scared. I have this feeling inside that I'm going to be much worse soon, maybe like I was 5,6 years ago. I can't go through this shit again. The past 6 years was already pure hell. I don't know what to do. Why am I me? I hate it. I hate it. I hate it. Why am I so fucked up?!?! It's not fair. I don't belong here. I don't know how to live in this world. I'm too different. I've should have died long time ago. Maybe it's time to end it?


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I've felt the same way. You know what though, yeah, you are different, there's no one else exactly like you in the world, we're all unique. And as cliche as that sounds, it's true, and I think if we could all embrace that for awhile everyday it may help the DP...


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't throw your hand.

If you managed to live all this time with it why end it now?Death will only bring problems to your friends and relatives.Suicide is a permanent decision for a temporary problem which is DP/DR.

It's not forever,somepeople takes more time to recovery

Everybody thinks they had enough of this life sometimes,but don't feel guilty.Just keep on,fight,you'll be good,you must believe it.I Did it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Dear Everdream,

I feel like this. I feel like this now particularly because I ended a relationship that wasn't healthy for me. But please don't let go. You are young and have so much going for you.

This is NOT fair, to any of us here.

When I have felt like giving up, I wait, a second, an hour, a day at a time, and the hopeless feelings pass. Please keep holding on.

I think of you often.
<3


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> When I have felt like giving up, I wait, a second, an hour, a day at a time, and the hopeless feelings pass. Please keep holding on.


What a wonderful sentence and so so true.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hugs


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm having a really hard time but right now I'm a bit better. I cut myself yesterday. Luckily I have an amazing and supportive family and friends that are always there for me. I probably wouldn't make it till here without them. The struggle continues..

BTW, I've just finished my first degree. I guess I should be happy but the University, even though very hard too, was a great structure for me.


----------

